# Some Saltwater Fish.



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

Clown Triggerfish





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogface Puffer





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

Queen Angelfish 





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

Very very nice shots. 
These from a personal aquarium or public?  

I'm assuming its either several different tanks or a big public aquarium, as all three of these fish require a very large space 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

My local fish store.


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Very very nice shots.
> These from a personal aquarium or public?
> 
> I'm assuming its either several different tanks or a big public aquarium, as all three of these fish require a very large space
> ...




Do you happen to keep fish?


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a 180gal display until about a month ago with a 100gal sump.  Started as a reef tank wound up being fowlr. 

Now I just keep a single fantail oranda in a 55gal.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

Sweet. 180 is a pretty cool tank. I have 65reef. I'll post some pics of it later.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

get_armbarred said:


> Sweet. 180 is a pretty cool tank. I have 65reef. I'll post some pics of it later.


Awesome please do. I never meant to go that big but honestly the way the house is designed,  a 6ft tank just fit perfectly in my den downstairs,  and I had a big enough closet right behind to hide the sump in there and have a whole separate fish room. It was a great setup,  but I lost interest and wasn't maintaining it like I should so I re homed the livestock and sold the equipment.  

I started with a 67 gal (48x18x20 I think)
With a 55 gal in the stand underneath.  Honestly I enjoyed the smaller tank much more.  I never had the cashflow to even come close to stocking the 180. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

My fav shot from my tank



Ok I have no idea why its crooked. I saved a link from flickr....

Here's the link
https://flic.kr/p/dn3x2H
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## Hunter58 (Aug 31, 2014)

very nice shots.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are great photos and even better fish!!!


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 31, 2014)

These are all from my 65 gallon reef tank. 

Black Ice Clownfish 



image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


Flame Angelfish 



image by get_armbarred, on Flickr





Hammer Coral



image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


Acan Coral



image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice shots.  Great looking hammer...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame Angelfish. 





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 1, 2014)

Black Ice Clownfish. 





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 1, 2014)

image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 3, 2014)

King Angelfish





image by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 3, 2014)

Your shots are improving. this is a beauty.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2014)

That last photo is really nice!


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 5, 2014)

get_armbarred said:


> King Angelfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nomination for POTM!!!*


----------



## get_armbarred (Sep 6, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> get_armbarred said:
> 
> 
> > *Nomination for POTM!!!*
> ...


----------



## pthrift (Sep 6, 2014)

get_armbarred said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > get_armbarred said:
> ...


----------



## DustinB (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice shots, its tough getting good photos through the glass, especially with the minimal light and weird color temperature. Took me a while to get decent shots of my corals. Never could get decent shots of fish, that king angel shot is a beauty.


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you  Dustin. I've been away from the forums for a while.


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

A few from yesterday.




Untitled by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Feb 10, 2015)

get_armbarred said:


> by get_armbarred, on Flickr


I love it!


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

> I love it!



Thanks. I was grinning while taking this shot.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 10, 2015)

i initially started learning photography to try and photograph my reef. now, i am packing it up next week and taking a break.


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

Pete I've taken breaks before. From all my hobbies really. If the passion isn't there then it's time to take a break. Saltwater tanks take a ton of time and money. I hope you find your way back into it one day.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 10, 2015)

oh, I will! this is my second time taking a break. been in the hobby for 15 years. between moves and life changes, sometimes you gotta take a step back and simplify. 



I just saw you are in indiana. I used to live in indianapolis and frequented premium aquatics more than I should have.


----------



## get_armbarred (Feb 10, 2015)

Volitan Lionfish. by get_armbarred, on Flickr


----------

